# My fridgador and my stash so far



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

So I made a good start of it....I had a 40ct humi, and found it was just too small for my needs, so I bought a Tuscany humidor off of Cbid, and kept the last one.


Open by lord1234, on Flickr


Open humi by lord1234, on Flickr

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

VERY nice collection


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its a good start. Now fill it up.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Looks really good. Think I may have to do the same thing. Running out of space.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

needs more cigars


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good Bro! :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great start and looking good brother!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, you'll have full in no time.... :smoke2:


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

The fridge does a great job of temperature control(especially with the A419 I installed) and the KL does the rest. I also put KL in the fridge, and the fridge is at ~65% as well.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

lord1234 said:


> The fridge does a great job of temperature control(especially with the A419 I installed) and the KL does the rest. I also put KL in the fridge, and the fridge is at ~65% as well.


so you use the fridge as a temp. control unit to keep your sticks cool, right? I do the same, I assusme yours is a compression fridge as mine is, I keep 5-6 humidors/tuppidors in it, what's your experience with the r/h in the fridge w/ the KL, does it stay consistant? and how often does it run?, would you eventually outline it w/ SC and store sticks without the humidors. Great setup and best ok luck.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

nice stash good smokes. i think i may need a brew now


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Good idea, I like how your keeping the cigars in humidors, and not just stacking them in the fridge (yes I've seen that). Every time I see something like this it makes me want to build my own or buy a cabinet humidor and throw out the multiple desktop ones I got.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice setup! Enjoy!


----------

